# New Daily Driver!!!



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

hello everyone, i decided it was time to say fare well to my 98 Jeep Cherokee and get a new daily ride that can manage to go through a central New York Winter. i had couple of option but i narrow it down to the A6. i browse around craiglist and other search engines for couple of week, until this sweet sedan pop out. the previous owner was in need of truck, luckly my step dad had a just bought a newer disel f250 and had an 01 f150 chilling in the drive way, well to make the story short, i ended up giving my step dad $700 for his f150 w/ 175k miles, next day gave the guy a call, he told me to bring it to him for a drive and we go from there. the truck had some dent's and scratches but nothing major, he liked it, but he ask me for some money on top cuse of the mileage difference. so i told him here's $700, that i had left from selling the jeep, which i sold for $1500, the guy didn't want to let go so i end up going to the ATM and getting another $300. so basically for $1700 bucks i got my new daily ride. the car is great cosmetic condition in and out, and had every schedule maintenance up to date, except TB and WP and the usual 110k recommended maintenance.









2001 GREY A6 w 107k miles



























I am getting ready to do TB next week. so far i've looked at the ECStuning kit for the A6 for $286 w/ free shipping, but if any of u guys know of any good deal on TB kit for a 2.8 plz let me know, like always any help is appreciated. oh i need the driver side fender it has a big noticeable dent. so if anyone out there is parting out let a me know too plz. well i am very happy with the A6 runs great and the auto trans shifts real smooth. oh any links/ FAQ on the C5 A6 2.8 auto to manual would be great, or any tips, recommendations. thanks for looking.:wave:


----------

